# Ibanez Tubescreamer TS7 = TS9? a Big Minus USD$60 WTF?!



## AeonSolus (Jul 31, 2009)

The other day i was cruising guitar stores pedal hunting and i happened to find one of the infamous TS7 Tubescreamers, and to my surprise, it sounded just as well as my now deceased TS9, so i immediately took it home! 

Was i just lucky to find a good one? i've heard very bad things about this little box *coughharmonytrainstationcough* regarding that it doesn't "tightens" or Boosts properly, that it sounds digital and boxy, but this one is just the opposite of all, and for $40 bucks, against the $100 that the TS9 costs, ( only that mine was around $25 bucks on clearance ) It's all worth it to my ears...and wallet . What i really think is that the price diference has more to be with the materials used on the TS7, as in the plastic housing, push level knobs, a very fragile on/off switch , contrary to the TS9 Being it all metal housing, with real pots and metal stompable on/off switch.. But since i'm keeping this little gray bastard on the back of my rack, there's no need to stomp on it if it's going to be on at all times 

Have you guys tried these ones out? did you experience the same as me? or did i just find the holy grail of all cheap Tubescreamers? 

EDIT: also, something that somewhat backs up my theory is that the dudes from Limitless Studios claim that the cirquitry is the same, cept for the "HOT/TS9 Mode Switch" thingie.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 31, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> What i really think is that the price diference has more to be with the materials used on the TS7, as in the plastic housing, push level knobs, a very fragile on/off switch , contrary to the TS9 Being it all metal housing, with real pots and metal stompable on/off switch..



its exactly that!


----------



## Harry (Jul 31, 2009)

The TS-7 has EXACTLY the same circuit, so anyone that tells you it doesn't tighten or boost properly is full of shit
The TS-808 differs from the TS 7/9 by two resistors.
So why anyone still buys an 808 is beyond me. It's for people with more money than brains really.
People can buy a TS-7 and mod it to 808 specs for far less the price if they are seriously picky and really give a fuck about the difference that two resistors is going to make in the sound.
BTW I don't get why the hot switch is there for, it fucks with the mid hump and to my mind defeats the reasons for buying a TS.


----------



## budda (Jul 31, 2009)

I like the Hot switch on my TS-7. but then, mine is JoBo'd. Hot switch + clean channel = hehe, DIRT!


----------



## silentrage (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm still not sure what the hot switch does, besides kicking the boost level up a few dbs, someone enlighten me?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 31, 2009)

The TS7 does have a metal enclosure....

The "Hot" switch kicks up the output by a few dB...that's pretty much all.

I scored one of those pedals off CL a while back for $10 because the seller thought it couldn't take a battery, and couldn't get it to work with an adaptor. I didn't even play with it stock...I stopped at Radio Shack on the way home and picked up the stuff needed to mod it to 808 specs


----------



## silentrage (Jul 31, 2009)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> The TS7 does have a metal enclosure....
> 
> The "Hot" switch kicks up the output by a few dB...that's pretty much all.
> 
> I scored one of those pedals off CL a while back for $10 because the seller thought it couldn't take a battery, and couldn't get it to work with an adaptor. I didn't even play with it stock...I stopped at Radio Shack on the way home and picked up the stuff needed to mod it to 808 specs



Lmao, ok guess I'm not missing any "magic" here.

And yeah it's pretty sturdy with the pots pushed in, I dropped mine from 4-5 feet a few times, still works. 

I did notice though that my guitar picks up the noise generated by this thing if I'm too close to it, it seems to need better insulation.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 31, 2009)

Now that I think of it, it might actually be a gain boost, rather than a level boost (the Hot switch, I mean).


----------



## AeonSolus (Aug 1, 2009)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> The TS7 does have a metal enclosure....



Really?  i just set it up to the Cliche settings (Low gain, a bit more than halfway tone, maxed volume) and put it behind my amp, and that's where it's going to stay...for the rest of it's lifespan? 



WarriorOfMetal said:


> The "Hot" switch kicks up the output by a few dB...that's pretty much all.



To my ears the HOT switch turns the TS7 into a DS-1-esque distortion Kind of deal, tonally that is, which in my opinion can get real nasty in wrong situations, for example, trying to use it as a Rythm boost, to me...errr... no...just, no.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 1, 2009)

there's a bit of confusion as to what that "hot" switch really does, but the truth is, it removes the low-cut, letting the low end come through.

and yeah, it has a metal enclosure and the same circuit, and as a bonus you get the cool buttons that you push into the pedal to ensure the settings stay put


----------



## budda (Aug 1, 2009)

hot mode + drive at half + level wherever + clean channel = punchy gritty OD dirt that cuts like a knife lol


----------



## AeonSolus (Aug 1, 2009)

budda said:


> hot mode + drive at half + level wherever + clean channel = punchy gritty OD dirt that cuts like a knife lol



That's how the Hot mode should be used  it rips that way


----------

